# Gracie and her lil buddah belly.



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The lady we got her from gave us the calender date of the fifth but she wasnt sure if that was day 145 or 150 for her since dad wrote it on the calender. Today gracie got the spa treatment of a bootie/belly shave and hoof trim. Then of course some apple for her traumas lol! She had nearly forgotten we tried keelin her before we got done with the other two clowns.

No mucus yet but her teats are fuller than the thin they have been. As far as ligs... never done this before so i know how things feel now. So hopefully when they change i can tell. She doesnt mind me rubbin and feelin where they are one lil bit and will twist her lil fanny for me to get it better. Rotten beastie.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

She isnt ready to evict these babies EVER! Hubby says tonight or tomorrow cause it sposed to snow lol! But no mucus or anything. So.. no babies but i gots jellies and jam! Strawberry jam, dandelion and red bud jelly. The dandelion tastes like the flowers smell and the red bug tastes like grape. And our bratty sweet dil calls me sayin "maman.. i love you... do you love me? if you makes ME tirimisu and your baked beans i will cook sunday dinner this week"... now HOW is a maman to say no to that. Lol! But the tirimisu is for her to hide til everyone leaves. Not to share with everyone. Turd bird child!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ooh, dandelion jelly. Can you share your recipe?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

onder: I've never waited for babies and ended up with jam. I must live in the wrong part of the country.

I mean, I'm waiting for kids now, but I just checked my cupboards. And there's no new jars of jam.

And there's DEFINITELY no tiramisu!:haha:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Ooh, dandelion jelly. Can you share your recipe?


https://www.almanac.com/recipe/dandelion-jelly

Ok.. this is the recipe i went by. But... i kinda did it wrong lol. I did the flowers like i was supposed to up until the boil water and steep for three min... i boiled my water and poured it over the flowers and put it in the fridge overnight. I kinda skimmed this part thinkin about the redbud recipe. It still worked fine like it did it though. It WAS scary lookin when i first pulled it out.. looked like muddy water lol. But cookin it made it the beautiful golden yellow.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> onder: I've never waited for babies and ended up with jam. I must live in the wrong part of the country.
> 
> I mean, I'm waiting for kids now, but I just checked my cupboards. And there's no new jars of jam.
> 
> And there's DEFINITELY no tiramisu!:haha:


Hahahaha! It was rainy and cold here all day so inside stuff for me it was. I needed do the jam before my berries went bad on me. And i had seen the dandelion and redbud recipes a week ago and knew i needed give them a try.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

And. Miss buddah belly here... she wasn’t liftin her tail tonight hardly (only saw her lift it once when tuck the wonder dog got in the pen and she had try keel him for invadin her space), no mucus yet, her udder is full but not shiny or too firm but not squishy either, her bits are still a tinny bit puffy but not open lookin, she is gazing off into space a little bit too, she hasn’t been snarfin up her food like normal the last few days.. well cept for apples or carrots and those she thinks she might die if she cannot find one more in my pocket... and she MUST check both pockets to make sure there are no more hidin lol! Then she must beg and uhm kiss my chin.. yes kiss it with she teefs. But she only gets three small pieces of one or the other a day no more. She also let me rub her udder... which she has NEVER done. Oh she loves to cock her lil hind leg up and i am allowed to rub the inside of her legs just fine but never rub her udder at all and tonight she let me do that and she was enjoyin me scratchin her lil buddah belly as well. She let me hold my hand on her belly for a minute without trickin her by scratchin her head or down her back. I just laid my hand there and she let me. Her sides aren’t sunken in but what i think are her ligs are not feelin hard like bone and they are kinda feelin like they dip down like standin in the middle of a rope bridge is all i know how to describe it as.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Gracie is singin the song of her people loud and proud today. She is normally a very quiet lady and we have only heard her singin quietly a few times. Today i can hear her from the house. :7up:. She has white mucus now too and sunken sides. And no ligs.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's she doing?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How's she doing?


She is a wonderful maman goatie! The milkin.... she STILL gets hobbled. . But i milk of a mornin and she gives me a cup and half. I milk as much as she will give me then let in the bibbin beast and she gives me more... he nurses one side i finish off the other. I just wish she would stand and not act a nut so i didnt have to hobble her... there were a few days she did great but most days not so much without that foot tied up. Bibbin is polled! Yay no crash course in disbuddin for us this go round. And gah he is ROTTEN!

This is all of the clowns last week.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding~!

And yum.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Happy kidding~!
> 
> And yum.


Thanks! Bibbin the studly buckling is fiveish weeks old now a d doin great! He is a hoot.


----------

